# Surrogacy for Single Intended Parent from Ireland, Anyone have any experience?



## Mtntn (Jul 1, 2018)

Hi there,

I'm a single lady who has been going through IVF over the last two years.  Unfortunately while I have been able to create euploid embryos, for some reason I haven't been able to maintain a pregnancy.  I have had four transfers/losses and have four euploid embryos remaining. 

I'm now trying to gather information about surrogacy and realise it is not straight forward at the best of times, let alone as a single intended parent with embryos already created with donor sperm. 

I was wondering if there is anyone on here who might have some advice on how to get started, which countries to look at etc?  From my initial research it looks like the US or Canada are the two that will help single women.  

If anyone has any advice, I would so appreciate it.  The whole process seems pretty daunting, 

Thank you,

Mtntn


----------



## Anenome (Oct 18, 2019)

Hi,

Do have a look at Brilliant Beginnings, a surrogacy agency in the UK.

https://www.brilliantbeginnings.co.uk/about

A xx


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi, you might want to check out IVF clinics in Georgia if they accept single woman. I have no personal experiences with IVF clinics in Ukraine, and there are positive and negative reviews on them, but they might also accept single ladies. Good luck!


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

You can also look at COTS or sourcing your own via PrideAngel or Pollentree x


----------

